# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Older Posts

## Sandy Beckler

Greetings,
I have been looking for an older post (Builders and Repair), perhaps a couple of years old, and before the upgrade to the site. 
Would those posts still be available, and if so how can they be accessed?

Thanks Sandy

----------


## MikeEdgerton

They are still here, they were converted to the new forum software. You would search for it with key words like you would search for anything else. What is it you're looking for?

----------


## Sandy Beckler

Thanks Mike,
It was a post regarding f-4 tone bars in which "Buddyellis" had replied, so I ended up looking thru his old post until I found it.

Sandy

----------

